# Will a V6 fit?



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm soon going to have a 86 QSW AWD and was wondering if you could drop in an Audi 2.8 30V V6? Is it possible without huge modification?


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

Exhaust, mounting brackets, and radiator support at a minimum


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

There will be huge modifications; frame, subframe, exhaust, Wiring, plumbing, etc.


----------



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*

I was expecting to have to change the subframe
I have the wiring harnesses and an exhaust that should work
What I don't want to do is hack up the firewall
I'll probably have to make a tunnel for the exhaust, but that's the most I wanna cut up
If it's just a matter of fitting a new subframe and radiator support and a little creativity with exhaust I think it would be really do-able.
I'm sure I'll need a custom driveshaft too
Maybe some notching to clear the exhaust mani's too
Well if anyone has any insight on this type of swap let me know
Taxes come soon so I kinda wanna do something with my V6
Something out of the ordinary
No one would see it coming...a V6 AWD Quantum


----------



## Three Wood (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (j-boogie253)*


_Quote, originally posted by *j-boogie253* »_I'm sure I'll need a custom driveshaft too


Shouldn't. The trans is one of the few things that isn't going to move. V6 and V8 have been done a bunch in other B2 chassis cars, and there are a few V8 Quantums running around.
I was planning on a 12v for mine. Still may do one in the future... The engine would bolt to the trans, but the rest of everything looks like it's as involved as a V8 swap. Engine mounting points look like they have to be cut off and new ones fabbed, obviously the radiator needs to go front mount, and exhaust pipe clearance on the driver's side will be tight at best.
I forget if a bent tie rod is also required or if it's only necessary if using a 3.6 V8.
After all was said and done, I decided that using a turbo five is simpler, for now. It's far more of a bolt in proposition, the only major change needed is to relocate the battery.


_Modified by Three Wood at 1:03 PM 12-24-2009_


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (j-boogie253)*


_Quote, originally posted by *j-boogie253* »_
No one would see it coming...a V6 AWD Quantum









Considering a 4.2 V8 has been successfully grafted into a US-market QSW...


----------



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (turbinepowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbinepowered* »_
Considering a 4.2 V8 has been successfully grafted into a US-market QSW...

Anyway of gettin some pics of the engine bay with that swap? I'm new to quantum's so I don't know a whole lot about them
I've had two foxes, two rabbits, a b3 passat, B5 Audi and my mk2 jetta
I kinda figured since the B5 Audi tranny bolts up to the V6 and the 1.8 that I could use the stock Quantum tranny but I wasn't sure so I figured I would need the B5 tranny and the geometry would be different
I should have known the stock tranny would work since the Quantum tranny works in a Fox...







duh...
Where could I find some info on how this may have been accomplished?


----------



## Three Wood (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (j-boogie253)*

The Quantum Syncro trans will NOT work in a Fox. I forget what the Fox has but the Quantum has the 016 trans, which won't bolt to a four cylinder, and is much stronger than the 01A that was behind the V6.
There were a whole bunch of V8 QSW threads on Motorgeek but the images are all defunct. But really it should be just like a swap into a 4000, since the engine bay is the same inside the framerails. (Quantum is wider outside the rails)


----------



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Three Wood)*

I was refering to the FWD Quantums. The turbo diesel tranny in a Quantum is an awesome swap for the Fox.
The Syncro tranny would only work if you wanted to swap a Fox to AWD, which is a project in itself
I checked out that site but couldn't really find any useful info, as you said, dead pics. I didn't spend that much time researching it though.
_I can see it now...me in a VW Quantum at a red light, Honda driver to the right of me staring and laughing...I smirk, the light turns green and smoke the poor bastard with a V6 lol. All the while he is thinking, WTF just happened_


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (j-boogie253)*


_Quote, originally posted by *j-boogie253* »_
_I can see it now...me in a VW Quantum at a red light, Honda driver to the right of me staring and laughing...I smirk, the light turns green and smoke the poor bastard with a V6 lol. All the while he is thinking, WTF just happened_

Keep dreaming. Your car would be bigger, heavier, and less easily modified. You can get equivalent or greater power with less expense and less fabrication going with a 5kT swap.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (turbinepowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *j-boogie253* »_
_I can see it now...me in a VW Quantum at a red light, Honda driver to the right of me staring and laughing...I smirk, the light turns green and smoke the poor bastard with a 5banger. All the while he is thinking, WTF just happened_


_Quote, originally posted by *turbinepowered* »_
Keep dreaming. Your car would be bigger, heavier, and less easily modified. 

I win every stoplight drag in my QSW in the snow


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurowner* »_
I win every stoplight drag in my QSW in the snow






























Hey you, quit injecting fact into my wet blanket parade!


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbinepowered* »_
Hey you, quit injecting fact into my wet blanket parade!










Don't get snow over there do ya?







Gotta do it in the rain eh?


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurowner* »_
Don't get snow over there do ya?







Gotta do it in the rain eh?









What's snow?


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbinepowered* »_
What's snow?


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

That's all photoshopped, duh. Everyone knows snow isn't real.


----------



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: (turbinepowered)*

Holy friggin threadjack batman!
That's a lotta snow! I miss my Audi A4 Quattro








So does anyone got any pics of V6 or V8 engine swaps?


----------

